# SVM - Sovereign Metals



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

WOW what an IPO,

Applied but got knocked back, 6 applications from 6 different accounts all knocked back,

Managed to pick up 20k opies on the open at avg 15c


Shares: 40m +15m 20c 30/6/2010 opies

This stock is an ECH spin-off that holds all of its Qld Copper Gold tennements,

Tennements which surround the likes of Mt Isa, Cloncurry, Enrnest Henry and *ROCKLANDS* (Anyone remember AUM/CDU)

So its not surprising that the stock is being bought up like it is on the open

Keep an eye on this one


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

*Re: SVM*

Should add that IPO raised over $6.5m

There were next to no vendor shares, so nearly all the 40m shares were IPO, with a few being given to ECH for spin-off

40M shares +15m 20c opies = 55m Fully Dilluted

@ 40c = $22m
@ 60c = $33m
@ 80c = $44m

I can't stress how prospective its grounds are, if you look at the IPO page 17 shows its grounds, one of which is about 1-2km's North of CDU's Rocklands,

Most of the really prospective tenements are in a JV with Xstrata including the one thats 1-2km's north of Rocklands


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

It's only opened up 110% YT. Doesn't look that impressive to me.   Shame you didn't get one of those applications filled.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (22 January 2007)

Just goes to show these things are a bit random.. put in one application, got filled. 

Sold out for over 100% profit (needed the cash! lol) but still have those oppies.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 January 2007)

feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> Just goes to show these things are a bit random.. put in one application, got filled.
> 
> Sold out for over 100% profit (needed the cash! lol) but still have those oppies.




What?????????????????????????????    

How many did you apply for/get?

I can't believe that


----------



## feeding_the_fire (22 January 2007)

Applied for 20000, got 10000.

Spent most of the time cursing I'd signed in... thought it would be a dog as I hadn't heard one bit of buzz about it!


----------



## nsitt (22 January 2007)

feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> Applied for 20000, got 10000.
> 
> Spent most of the time cursing I'd signed in... thought it would be a dog as I hadn't heard one bit of buzz about it!




I'm cursing that i didnt get in at all!

SVM has peared back a bit to 42c from its high of 47c but jeez who could complain with that type of first day!

One to watch see how it cuts its teeth after a spectacular entrance.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 January 2007)

*Re: SVM*

Looks to be up and onward

Buyers clearly keen to get this stock

Glad I managed to scrap 25k opies at avg 15c

Should have got more but I just wasn't willing to pay up to 20c, NOW AT 37c   

But at least I've got a few   



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Should add that IPO raised over $6.5m
> 
> There were next to no vendor shares, so nearly all the 40m shares were IPO, with a few being given to ECH for spin-off
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 February 2007)

Just a reminder about this gem,

Now looks like a good time to accumulate if you like the story as it appears to be bottoming out at 40c,

I know the mkt will go bonkers when they realise 

1. Xstrata have farmed in to many of the tenements

2. Alot of the tenements surround Mt Isa, Cloncurry, Ernest Henry and ROCKLANDS, I area is about *1-2kms North of Rocklands*

Do yourself a favour and do some research before its too late


----------



## Atomic5 (11 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Just a reminder about this gem,
> 
> Now looks like a good time to accumulate if you like the story as it appears to be bottoming out at 40c,
> 
> ...




This isn't known yet? Can't find the Xstrata info in the prospectus but Rocklands is mentioned 8 times.

So is *ugh* Mary Kathleen: isnt that the GSE tenement?

_Other significant mineral deposits within the inlier are the Mary Kathleen U deposit, the Roseby Cu-Au project that includes the Little Eva and Blackard deposits, the shear hosted Mount Cobalt Co deposit, and the recently discovered Rocklands Cu-Co-Au project, all of which occur within the Eastern Fold Belt. The recently discovered mineralisation at the Rocklands Project appears to have true intersection widths of approximately 60m and to be associated with a northwest trending shear zone. Adjacent sub-parallel shear zones pass along structural strike into nearby Sovereign tenements._


----------



## Atomic5 (11 February 2007)

Must be something that I do not understand about how information spreads. I am new at this. 

The following is from The Age newspaper, 22 January 2007, day of float:

_Sovereign's entry to the market followed an initial public offering of 29.6 million shares to raise $5.92 million, and a further 4 million shares to raise another $800,000 in over-subscriptions.

The company was established primarily to participate in the prospective Carpentaria joint venture, a copper exploration project covering six tenements over 635 square kilometres.

The venture is managed by Xstrata Copper, with Sovereign contributing about $2.1 million to exploration over the next two years and a drilling program that started late in 2006._


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 February 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> The venture is managed by Xstrata Copper, with Sovereign contributing about $2.1 million to exploration over the next two years and a drilling program that started late in 2006.




I didn't realise the drilling program started late last year, we could have assay results soon,

From what I gathered from prospectus Xstrata did the drilling on the tennements near Rocklands,

Well I bought another 50k opies at 21c, I'm not going to stand back and just watch this one as I did with AUM/CDU


----------



## happytown (12 February 2007)

what chance those buyers - what a gap

one side of the market ain't gettin the picture - which one though

cheers


----------



## Jimminy (12 February 2007)

Guys this one is on my watchlist since IPO.

Shareprice today drifted back to $0.35 ;  starting to become good value for a punt... Nothing at all has changed since listing and I am beginning to get itchy feet as it comes toward my buy target. Didn't think I'd get the opportunity  

Current fully dilluted mkt cap = ~ $21m

I am of the belief that the tenements are in strong locations even though management may be one of the weaker links. But Xstrata are onboard with certain tenements.

If this drifts much lower I believe it becomes a buy. With 15 tenements in the Isa / Cloncurry districts it has good prospects with drilling commenced late 2006 (as highlighted by YT).

High risk but high reward is evident in SVM.


----------



## constable (13 February 2007)

Bounced back today , 14 odd%, sometimes shares with low volumes are just fantastic! Picked up some options yesterday at .19c and some  again today at .19 and trying at .205c seems great value at this stage.


----------



## j4mesa (13 February 2007)

Hi,


does anyone know the strike price for SVMO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

Somethings up, buying was a bit too aggressive, either silly buying or can expect an ann soon, perhaps drilling results from Xstrata exploration?


----------



## Atomic5 (14 February 2007)

Maybe they read this forum YT  

The drilling happened after the decision to float, in an area where Xstrata is already active. I get the feeling they know the Cu is there. It's just a matter of how much is there and when the results will be released.

6-7 weeks is about right from drill to assay isnt it?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I didn't realise the drilling program started late last year, we could have assay results soon,
> 
> From what I gathered from prospectus Xstrata did the drilling on the tennements near Rocklands,
> 
> Well I bought another 50k opies at 21c, I'm not going to stand back and just watch this one as I did with AUM/CDU






Spoke to company to confirm Xstrata drilling was completed in Dec over tennements near ROcklands, was told that drilling was completed in Dec and they are waiting for a report from Xstrata so that they can ann drilling results,

Being only 2kms from Rocklands, if there are any meaty hits WATCH OUT!


----------



## dj_420 (8 March 2007)

hey yt been able to jump on this one while there was no interest. filling up at 33 and 34 cents.

when are the first drill results due? this one is very tightly held, massive potential in the tenements. small shares on issue, which is why we have seen small price action cause huge sp movements.

great JV partner with xstrata


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

Hi DJ this is what I was told late Feb

"Xstrata drilling was completed in Dec over tennements near Rocklands, was told that drilling was completed in Dec and they are waiting for a report from Xstrata so that they can ann drilling results"


Why there is such a delay I don't know but it looks like the new theme for mining companies, delays and missed deadlines!   

Oh well like MOX and BCN patience will be required


----------



## dj_420 (8 March 2007)

ok ive been looking over the SVM prospectus and it looks great. i cant believe that SVM have been so overlooked. take a look at their tenements in relation to rocklands! reading through CDU reports show that the strike is open to north and they have already identified large extensions to the original hit.

the SVM tenements look like it adjoins directly to CDU tenements. i will check on the mineral tenement location site to confirm this (probably tonight sometime).

with xstrata on board can only mean good things. all we need now is drill results. with tiny market cap of around 12 million (correct me if im wrong) and been very tightly held this one will fly upon return of any decent hits.


----------



## Jimminy (9 March 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> ok ive been looking over the SVM prospectus and it looks great.
> 
> with tiny market cap of around 12 million (correct me if im wrong) and been very tightly held this one will fly upon return of any decent hits.




yes, it's worth considering as a punt.

Echelon res is probably a better bet as drilling results of the Yerillie U tenements will be due in the next month or two.

I wouldn't be expecting results from SVM for quite some time going by the prospectus.


----------



## dj_420 (9 March 2007)

hey jimminy

drilling was already completed in december. spoke to director today and he expects results to be here mid to the end of this month, so in the next few weeks. 

he was very upbeat about the prospects that the tenements could hold, in addition to having the expertise from major mining house xstrata on board, IMO this one at current market cap is greatly undervalued. considering CDU monster hits and SVM tenements literally just north of the CDU area.


----------



## Jimminy (9 March 2007)

results on which area did you ask him about? Thanks, would appreciate this DJ.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 March 2007)

I was told near Rocklands,

Also Jimminy ECH don't hold any SVM they spun it out completely


----------



## Jimminy (9 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I was told near Rocklands,
> 
> Also Jimminy ECH don't hold any SVM they spun it out completely




YT - they are a majority shareholder.


----------



## constable (22 March 2007)

Svm on the move ......i nearly fell off my chair in shock!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 March 2007)

Buying suggests somethings up!

Those drilling results 2km's away from Rocklands maybe?

Xstrata sure do take their sweet **** time!


----------



## Pat (22 March 2007)

Mining company's love to keep us waiting!


----------



## springhill (20 August 2012)

MC - $16m
SP - 32c
Shares - 51.5m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.3m

The latest passenger on the graphite train, and doesn't the chart show it!

*SOVEREIGN TO ACQUIRE MAJOR COARSE FLAKE GRAPHITE PROJECT IN MALAWI, AFRICA*
• Controlling ground position in a major graphite province that hosts other significant graphite projects including Balama - Syrah Resources Ltd (ASX: SYR).
• 100% unencumbered control of 8,070km² of prime graphite terrain. Main prospects within 50km of operating railway that connects to the Nacala deep water port.
• Five major, regional graphite gneiss belts identified with over 100km² of verified outcropping graphite gneiss and a cumulative strike length of ~270km.
• Three prime prospects already identified – substantial areas of high-grade graphite gneiss at surface. At the Tuinchi Prospect, historic rock chip grades of up to 21% total graphitic carbon (“TGC”) and representative average of 10.5% TGC have been recorded.
• At least a further 50 separate targets with known graphite gneiss in outcrop and/or logged in historical water bore drilling will be progressively explored.
• Majority of graphite mineralisation identified to date is of the coarse to very coarse flake variety. Historical metallurgical test-work on projects in this region shows that high grade, coarse flake concentrates can be produced.
• Substantial news flow expected over the coming months with:
- Exploration activities consisting of mapping and rock chip sampling having already commenced.
- An initial trenching programme has now been finalised and is expected commence in the coming weeks.
- An airborne electromagnetic (“EM”) survey to extend and better define existing graphite targets and identify new priority targets within the Project area is expected to commence as soon as possible.
- Drill programmes are expected commence progressively as results from other activities are assessed.

*JUNE QUARTER ACTIVITIES*
● Xstrata Copper continues to manage and sole fund all tenements comprising the Carpentaria Joint Venture (“CJV”). Xstrata Copper advised that during the quarter, they commenced mapping at the Saint Andrews Extended (EPM 12180). Mapping is focussing on Beauty prospects 1, 2, 3 and 4, with the intention of understanding the alteration patterns, structural trends and mineralisation style. Field work and interpretations are ongoing.
Mapping also began at the Brown Snake North prospect, Fountain Range (EPM 12561).
● Sovereign continued to review its existing resource assets, including the prospective Tate River Project in north-east Queensland and its other 100% owned tenements near Cloncurry in western Queensland.
● The Company believes the Tate River Project is prospective for precious and base metal discoveries and is progressing with a review of all available data with a view to defining new drill targets and recommencing exploration activities at Tate River.


----------



## greggles (7 November 2019)

Over seven years since the last post in this thread, so it's probably time for an update.

The Company's current focus is on the exploration and development of the highly prospective rutile mineralisation discovered across its >4,000km² strategic ground holding in Malawi, specifically the high-priority Railroad target zone.

A shallow drilling program is currently underway with the aim of delineating an initial mineral resource and yesterday SVM released the first drilling results from that campaign:






These results have given the SVM share price a nudge in the right direction and it is up from 8.9c to 10.5 in the last couple of trading sessions.

SVM's Managing Director Dr Julian Stephens commented: "The first quantitative results from our drilling program show a significant zone of rutile mineralisation at Railroad. Our immediate drilling program is looking to expand this zone and test the very large, high tenor rutile soil anomaly at Railroad West. *Sovereign is at the beginning of what we think is the discovery of a potentially globally significant, strategic rutile province.*"

This could be one to keep an eye on for those interested in early stage mining projects with large scale potential down the track.


----------



## barney (7 November 2019)

greggles said:


> Over seven years since the last post in this thread.
> This could be one to keep an eye on for those interested in early stage mining projects with large scale potential down the track.




Rutile … who would have thought! …. 

I have no idea, but if its moving after 7 years, I suspect you are likely correct yet again Greg


----------



## Telamelo (14 May 2021)

*SVM* lovely uptrend breakout +6.47% & buyer's outnumber seller's 11:1 (on 11/05 announced 35% increase in rutile envelope resource!)

Top20 hold over 70% of shares on issue

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/svm

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## Stockbailx (14 May 2021)

Telamelo said:


> *SVM* lovely uptrend breakout +6.47% & buyer's outnumber seller's 11:1 (on 11/05 announced 35% increase in rutile envelope resource!





Telamelo said:


> Sovereign Metals Limited (the Company or Sovereign) is pleased to announce  Phase 9 drill results from Kasiya, the Company’s flagship, large, high-grade rutile deposit in Malawi.This large batch of over 200drill-holesh as further substantially extended the high-grade mineralised envelope to 89km2.Sovereign’s very large and expanding rutile footprint in Malawi could prove to be one of the world’s most significant sources of the highest purity and most environmentally sustainable titanium feedstock.


----------



## greggles (5 April 2022)

SVM has been on a tear since late February with the share price increasing from 40c to a high of 76.5c today. From all accounts it is flying under the radar as trading volumes have for the most part been quite low. However, that may not be for much longer.

Today, SVM announced that it has the "largest rutile deposit ever discovered" with 18 million tonnes of rutile at its Kasiya Project in Malawi.

With COVID-19 now largely in the rear view mirror, we could be on the cusp of a new infrastructure boom. Rutile is a crucial intermediate and is used for the production of titanium dioxide, which is extensively used in many industries including construction, automotive, packaging, and electronics.

SVM now need a partner to get this deposit moving towards production. If all goes well this could be a great performer in coming years.


----------



## noirua (5 April 2022)

April 5 2022: Sovereign Metals’ Julian Stephens highlights the shear size of the Kasiya Rutile deposit with Proactive after a resource upgrade tripled its size and confirmed Kasiya as the largest natural rutile deposit ever discovered. Kasiya also produces graphite as a by-product, and with such a large resource Sovereign now also boasts the second largest flake graphite deposit in the world. Having just showcased Kasiya’s potential to support the UK Houses of Parliament in their efforts to lower carbon consumption, Sovereign Metals appears well placed to service low-carbon graphite and rutile offtake streams in future.


----------



## Sean K (7 April 2022)

Graphite is in fashion.


----------



## Stockbailx (7 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> Graphite is in fashion.
> 
> View attachment 140080




Big hale, but I'm looking at the price of eggs in china! Where's it all go, sounds like venom! Share price must disturbing...


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2022)

Rick Rule was out ramping SVM a couple of weeks ago, saying he was buying which means he'd already set his position and was happy to let us know about it. It's one of Sprott's favourites for a large scale and long term play in rutile/titanium and graphite. 

Sitting on a significant support zone after being smashed over the past few months with other explorers.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2022)

Some good results out here. I'm new into the rutile game, so feeling my way. The main interest is the western move away from China to gain critical minerals from trusted sources. I don't think China owns Malawi yet, so this is going to be a critical asset.

Not a minnow, MC $190m, but it's a huge resource. $1.5b NPV (according to Sprott) so running at quite a discount. Might be discounted for country risk, but there's plenty of others mining in the region.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2022)

New Sprott report on the above ann. 

Potential bottom at 40c ish.


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2022)

Not too sure about these non-binding MOUs for off-take, but I guess it's not a bad thing. They're still a fair way off mining I think.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2022)

Updated presentation out this morning which is not sensitive, so must be nothing new in there.  

I've been researching the rutile price and it's running around the $1200 a ton mark. Can't find any decent forecast for the supply/demand equation except for the one stockhead has posted up which references TZMI. But that's more in regard to synthetic rutile demand though, not natural. Natural is much lower CO2 cost so is a preferred feedstock. There must be a premium for that. 

I think this is flying under the radar and I'm not sure why it seems so cheap to me. A $200m MC with a $1.5b NPV. If gold explorers/developers run at an average 40-50% of NPV then using that logic this should be trading at about a $750m MC, or triple the current price. 

In SVM's feasibility study they said they were going to produce about 265kpa rutile for 25 years. @$1200 a ton, that's $318m pa EBITDA. Then add in the graphite which could make this a mine by itself. Crazy cheap at these levels, IMO.


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2022)

A bit of a rounded bottom seems to have formed here. I like the look of these patterns.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2022)

This is looking good for a BO at the moment.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> This is looking good for a BO at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 149578




Where's the egg on face emoji?

Ended up just sitting on that support line at EOD. That's frustrating.


----------



## peter2 (22 November 2022)

Price has gone up for five consecutive weeks to get to your R level. It wasn't going to keep on going higher without a break. It did get to a significant number of 0.50. Now you need to see a shallow pull-back (not too much supply) at this level for a few weeks before it can go higher. Chill.


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2022)

peter2 said:


> Price has gone up for five consecutive weeks to get to your R level. It wasn't going to keep on going higher without a break. It did get to a significant number of 0.50. Now you need to see a shallow pull-back (not too much supply) at this level for a few weeks before it can go higher. Chill.




I've been buying this since Sept on fundamentals. Adding on signs of a bottom and upward trend. Just trying to get a conversation started. Not succeeding very well.


----------



## Sean K (7 December 2022)

I'm happy that they're separating these standalone deposits out. The regional things add nothing to Kasiya. Don't even care about the free shares in NGX. Just get on with further off-takes, MRE Q1, PFS Q2, and get this sucker moving!


----------



## Sean K (1 January 2023)

My plan is to sell half of this about 80c this year and be free carried for the rest of the run up to Sprott's $1.65 price target and bail completely just before that's hit.

Hopefully that's this year and not 2025.


----------

